# Art songs with female choir?



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

I've really got into vocal music the last few years, accumulating over 5,000 art songs for female voice(s). I then moved onto religious music, and started focusing on female-only vocals like those from Sequentia, Anonymous 4, and Canty. I'm now looking for music that blends the art song (with piano accompaniment) and a female choir, or at least three female vocalists. The only album I've found so far is "Florent Schmitt: Works for Female Voices" by Regine Theodoresco.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Off the top of my head, there are some lovely pieces for female choir by Schubert (for example http://www.allmusic.com/album/schubert-choral-works-mw0001401960 ) and Brahms (for example 



)

... but my personal favourites are by Berlioz - _'Tristia'_. _'La Mort d'Ophilia'_ and (my personal favourite) _Sara la baigneuse_


----------



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Headphone Hermit! I ended up ordering "Brahms - Complete Choral Works". I'll seek out the Schubert and Berlioz on a song-to-song basis.









EDIT

Just ordered "Schubert : Complete Secular Choral Works (Album)" by the Arnold Schoenberg Chor. Another large set at a good price.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Schubert*: Ständchen 'Zögernd leise', D920/921 (Notturno) one of my absolute favourites 
Perfectly by the Elizabethan Singers:tiphat:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I recently came across this and I sort of like it but also suspect it might be terrible. You decide....


----------

